# r.i.p to my granite royal



## bubba-smurff-84 (Jan 31, 2010)

got home from work 
2 find that my female granite 
had passed a away 

gutted, 
she was a gr8 eater use 2 hammer them down 
loved being out 

she was so funny 

will miss u lil lady 

lots of love 

:halo:


----------



## corinnexx (Feb 13, 2010)

*Rip*

Aww, Im so sorry for your loss.
Rip 

x


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

RIP little guy, sorry to hear. hope you are okay


----------

